# Is this news worthy



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Or is it just free advertising for this company? Maybe someone with some working trucks and plows could help him out? https://www.fox17online.com/news/lo...pany-date-back-to-november-december-snowfalls


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Why would this not be news worthy. He took people's money, but didn't perform any service.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your in meatchicken why dont you help him out?......

Oh wait your only plowing your driveway....

Must be the winter blues already..


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Why would this not be news worthy. He took people's money, but didn't perform any service.


Who posted this in another thread...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Free advertising? 

They didn't perform the work they were contracted to perform and you call it advertising?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who posted this in another thread...


LMAO


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who posted this in another thread...


Who did? Where!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is going to go south fast.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

no need for it to go south, you can choose to ignore or not post in the thread


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jasburrito said:


> Or is it just free advertising for this company? Maybe someone with some working trucks and plows could help him out? https://www.fox17online.com/news/lo...pany-date-back-to-november-december-snowfalls


^Seen this on my phone yesterday, The old lady pd. $220 for the season for her driveway plowing to Dewey's and she has not seen him since. all calls go to voice mail, what a piece of work!! He's off to Cancun on vaca. ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> ^Seen this on my phone yesterday, The old lady pd. $220 for the season for her driveway plowing to Dewey's and she has not seen him since. all calls go to voice mail, what a piece of work!! He's off to Cancun on vaca. ?


He's not the only company in GR doing that.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> He's not the only company in GR doing that.


Who does?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who does?


Not him, but Ajs snow removal may


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not him, but Ajs snow removal may


Sounds like you're dew for a name change...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not him, but Ajs snow removal may


Don't sweat it, there are more then one of them hooligans over there it looks like...


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

They have to try to get his side of the story or he can sue them. I had a friend running a bad business years ago and got busted by the news they tried to contact him for months and of course he was guilty. This guy doesnt have 5 broken trucks for 3 months now if he did he could bring the news there and show them. 

The next article will b people not getting their money back if he had it he would have spared his public shaming. I absolutely hate getting money down on under 10k jobs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Treeboy said:


> They have to try to get his side of the story or he can sue them.


#1 They did.
#2 Sue them for what?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

This dude is trying to do 900+ drives with 7 trucks. At 5min per drive that's an 11hr route per truck not including drive time between drives. He took on more than he could handle with a sub par fleet.


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Apparently his chebbys can’t handle an inch of snow


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Probably has something to do with the idiots he has in them beating on them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.fox17online.com/news/lo...confront-plow-service-owner-mishaps-explained


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

In the video you can see a couple of the trucks never moved. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Probably has something to do with the idiots he has in them beating on them.


Took all his prepays and spent it on who knows what else. Now doesn't have money to fix his trucks or very likely pay his employees.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> In the video you can see a couple of the trucks never moved. Lol


I like the half dozen plows not hooked to trucks and buried in snow.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

The only newsworthy thing here is how low rates don't pay. $230 a month maybe...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fixing a hub out in the snow instead of a heated shop..... Heck, I'm delaying power washing the driveway till it gets above 65 this morning - dang freezing down here.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

GMC Driver said:


> The only newsworthy thing here is how low rates don't pay. $230 a month maybe...


That is the going rate for standard residential drives around here..


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Took all his prepays and spent it on who knows what else. Now doesn't have money to fix his trucks or very likely pay his employees.


What I've seen with others in this situation is tax levys.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing like the old "every customer is important to us....i have no idea who that is"
Lol.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well...I doubt that he will have to worry about it next year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Nothing like the old "every customer is important to us....i have no idea who that is"
> Lol.


I liked that too. Moron


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Drock78 said:


> Well...I doubt that he will have to worry about it next year.


Don't be so sure,if he's following the business model of some of the shady nationals he'll start under a different name . Huey , Dewy and Louie's Plow Services has a nice ring to it. Here's the business meeting ,seems the problem is they don't want to get too close to the snow .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> That is the going rate for standard residential drives around here..


It is?

I thought that was the lowballers rate.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol. It might be Mark. On the NE side most are between 200 and 250


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Lol. It might be Mark. On the NE side most are between 200 and 250


That's ridiculous. Unlimited or are they still plowing a half inch to hit the maximum trips so they can charge?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

leigh said:


> Don't be so sure,if he's following the business model of some of the shady nationals he'll start under a different name . Huey , Dewy and Louie's Plow Services has a nice ring to it. Here's the business meeting ,seems the problem is they don't want to get too close to the snow .
> View attachment 200273


More like dewey, skrewum and howe.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Unlimited according to the generic fliers the litter the mailboxes with.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Drock78 said:


> Well...I doubt that he will have to worry about it next year.


Do not underestimate how many people dont pay attenttion to this...


Drock78 said:


> Well...I doubt that he will have to worry about it next year.


I wouldnt underestimate the publics tenacity for lack of research and forgetting this type of thing...
I have literally had conversations with potential customers who bad mouth their current suppliers service or lack thereof and swear to change to me only to continue to use the same guy based solely on price.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, what a tool. Do any of you GR guys know this clown?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Luther said:


> Wow, what a tool. Do any of you GR guys know this clown?


No but I know his customers are all looking for service


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I believe his story, and I've emailed them a link to the local Ford dealer.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone notice that deweys and Ajs use the same flyer.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

There's like 4 companies in NE GR that all use the same flyer with a different name and numbers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Wow, what a tool. Do any of you GR guys know this clown?


The company has been around for quite awhile, I had no idea it was under new ownership. No idea who he is.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

The original Dewey's owner sold a couple years ago. Has since started Northeast Snowplowing


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Drock78 said:


> There's like 4 companies in NE GR that all use the same flyer with a different name and numbers


Good grief. Same prices too?

Noticed there is another Dewey's lawn care that's owned by a seventeen-year-old kid. He got mixed up with this other Dewey and the kids Facebook page is getting trashed by upset customers.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Gotta love social media and the idiots who don't do their research.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Landgreen said:


> Good grief. Same prices too?
> 
> Noticed there is another Dewey's lawn care that's owned by a seventeen-year-old kid. He got mixed up with this other Dewey and the kids Facebook page is getting trashed by upset customers.


It is very common, about 20 years ago when i started my business and was getting a good name for myself, there was a police beat in our local paper. One of the articles was about a guy named Markus with a different last name than me that was charged with illegal dumping on a back road. It went on to say he was dumping grass clippings. In a small town it was an uncommon name and even my customers thought it was me and made comments.
I had the paper publish a retraction about the confusion and even had a fantastic discusion with the editor about journalistic liable when publishing names of people unconvicted of simple charges. Heck it wasnt even me and his gossip column had negatively affected my business.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Drock78 said:


> Gotta love social media and the idiots who don't do their research.


On the bright side, All of his trucks are repaired, and I'm getting a refund...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> Good grief. Same prices too?
> 
> Noticed there is another Dewey's lawn care that's owned by a seventeen-year-old kid. He got mixed up with this other Dewey and the kids Facebook page is getting trashed by upset customers.


I don't have bookface, bu a quick search showed a bunch of negative reviews and then someone responded that they weren't the moron who stiffed everyone.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> On the bright side, All of his trucks are repaired, and I'm getting a refund...
> View attachment 200279


So, the mechanic got paid and now he'll release the trucks?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> So, the mechanic got paid and now he'll release the trucks?


Nope got the cardboard out and the plastic Crapsman boxes scattered... No wonder he's got issues nothing but Chebbies...

https://www.fox17online.com/news/lo...confront-plow-service-owner-mishaps-explained


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I cannot confirm nor deny if we plowed your driveway...seems plausible.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Anyone notice that deweys and Ajs use the same flyer.
> View attachment 200275


No wonder his trucks are broke down. Those prices would cover a couple of pushes ! What s the annual snowfall in that area ? 10"s


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Drock78 said:


> That is the going rate for standard residential drives around here..


That's insane! When I saw the price my first thought was that was way to cheap.

Also dont most of you residential guys have a 2" trigger. He probably wasn't even out at an inch..


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

leigh said:


> No wonder his trucks are broke down. Those prices would cover a couple of pushes ! What s the annual snowfall in that area ? 10"s


Around 75". I agree that it's way too cheap and people still complain that $225 is too much lol. Unfortunately everyone seems to have a plow and thinks they are going to get rich.



icudoucme said:


> That's insane! When I saw the price my first thought was that was way to cheap.
> 
> Also dont most of you residential guys have a 2" trigger. He probably wasn't even out at an inch..


Most of these idiots have a 1" trigger on residential. It's like they enjoy wearing out their equipment


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We raised our prices just about 20% across the board. Should have gone higher because we were too low. Still have 3 blower routes that are too long.

Our lowest isn't even close to their highest.

Actually could have had a second route in Rentwood/Cutlerville area if I had wanted. We're still getting calls from people that just moved or had enough after last weekend.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We raised our prices just about 20% across the board. Should have gone higher because we were too low. Still have 3 blower routes that are too long.
> 
> Our lowest isn't even close to their highest.
> 
> Actually could have had a second route in Rentwood/Cutlerville area if I had wanted. We're still getting calls from people that just moved or had enough after last weekend.


You mean Kentwood Right?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Kenthood...the ghetto


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You mean Kentwood Right?





Drock78 said:


> Kenthood...the ghetto


Rentwood...Kenthood...Renthood...it's all the same.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/snow-removal-barrhaven-merivale-1.5437603


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/snow-removal-barrhaven-merivale-1.5437603


The sleeze bag bails on his customers midwinter then has the audacity to refer them to another company... that he owns. And that sweet $10 discount lmao.


----------

